# Big Fish Head Curry



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 19, 2011)

4 big salmon fish heads
4tbs oil
1 tbs mustard seeds
1 tsp grated ginger
20 curry leaves
2 large onions
3 cloves of garlic
1tbs mustard
1 tsp turmeric
2 tbs coriander powder
1 tsp chili powder
2 whole big red chili's
2 large toms chopped
1 tsp vinegar
2 pints of water
1 can coconut milk

Puree onions,garlic, ginger.fry mustard seeds in oil till they pop,add puree and fry off, add everything but the liquids and heads and fry off, add liquids bring to a simmer, simmer for ten mins, add heads and simmer till the oil comes to the surface then it is ready.
Any big fish heads will do you just increase the other ingredients and pot size and mode of transportation for whale and call it big mammal head curry


----------



## BigAL (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there much meat on the head or is it just for flavor?  Probably a stupid question, but not many lakes around my area.  

I'd like to do something like this for the wife and kids.  Something we would never think of or have even heard of.  

Could I do it with crappie, walleye, &/or bass?

Thanks.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 19, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Is there much meat on the head or is it just for flavor?  Probably a stupid question, but not many lakes around my area.
> 
> I'd like to do something like this for the wife and kids.  Something we would never think of or have even heard of.
> 
> ...



That's not a stupid question.

Yes, you can do it with most any kind of fish, but realize that the flavor will be slightly different with each species, with ocean fish tasting the best. And except for the cheeks (and for some people the eyes - yuck!), the rest is for flavor and removed after giving it up.

Personally, I wouldn't use catfish, but that's me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 19, 2011)

Selkie and Bigal, my wife is a fish head fanatic, she prefers to eat the heads because in Croatia it is the prized part.
The gravy can be used for most sea fish of a low catagory, I also drop quartered crabs in with the heads, I eat the crabs


----------



## BigAL (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, Silkie and Bolas!  Can't wait to tell my wifes family to save the fish heads(they go fishing more than anyone I know) and to tell the wife and kids what we will be have'n some time this yr.  These are the kind of "crazy"(to us anyway) ideas I want to cook for the kids.  I want them to keep an open mind to food, any food.  

Thanks for the recipe, Bolas!


----------



## flpaintmaster (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great mixture.  I think he larger the head you use of any fish species will yeild a better tasting broth/stock.  I haven't seen salmon heads, big grouper has worked very well for me.

Tim Abbott


----------

